# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Artikel: Waarom is beweging goed voor je?

## FRANCOIS580

Overgewicht is dé ziekte van deze tijd en is van alle leeftijden. Het aantal patiënten met overgewicht neemt niet alleen sterk toe, ze worden ook steeds jonger. Blijvend en gezond afslanken kan in de eerste plaats dankzij een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding, maar daar is meer voor nodig. Gezond bewegen is immers minstens even belangrijk. Beweging is niet alleen belangrijk om gezond te vermageren maar ook om gezond en fit te blijven. Dat betekent meteen ook dat gezond bewegen belangrijk is om te genezen. Welke sporten en activiteiten verlichten de symptomen van je aandoening, en zorgen tegelijk voor een betere conditie en een sterker moreel?

Om te achterhalen welke sport of activiteit het best bij jou past moeten we in de eerste plaats weten wat gezond bewegen eigenlijk is . Onder voldoende en gezond bewegen verstaat men in de eerste plaats minstens vijf dagen per week gedurende een half uur fietsen, wandelen, joggen en/of zwemmen, dansen en zelfs tuinieren. Regelmatig bewegen is gezond. De resultaten van recente onderzoeken tonen echter aan dat je beter dagelijks een half uur op eigen tempo kan beweegt dan één keer per week enkele uren te trainen als gek. Je moet niet noodzakelijk een half uur ononderbroken bewegen, dat kan even goed op je eigen vertrouwde manier verspreid over een volledige dag.

*Samen bewegen*
Sporten en/of bewegen doe je veel doeltreffender in groep dan in je eentje. Het is ook veel leuker zodat je het in groep ook veel langer zal vol houden. Gezond bewegen is in de eerste plaats goed voor je botten, je spieren en je gewrichten.

*Gezond bewegen zorgt tevens voor:.../...*

Lees verder...

----------


## Flogiston

Hee, da's toevallig, twee draden tegelijk over bewegen.

Ik heb enkele minuten geleden een tip gegeven in de andere draad over bewegen. Mijn tip gaat niet over het bewegen zelf, maar over het volhouden van het regelmatig actief zijn.

Omdat ik dezelfde bijdrage niet nogmaals wil plaatsen, volsta ik met bovenstaande verwijzing naar de andere draad.

----------

